

Power Collections for .NET - wslh
http://powercollections.codeplex.com/

======
bunderbunder
The C5 library (<http://www.itu.dk/research/c5/>) has been updated more
recently, and from what I've seen tends to be higher performance than Power
Collections as well.

It's still not as performant as the Microsoft and Mono equivalents in the
spots where their functionality overlaps, but it provides a whole lot of
structures that aren't available in System.Collections.

------
7D8
very cool! I love .NET!

